
The World's Worst Website Ever - adamzerner
http://www.theworldsworstwebsiteever.com/
======
tzs
Not even close. Just off the top of my head, the infamous Yvette's Bridal
Formal website was easily a couple of orders of magnitude worse. I think
Yvette's is gone now, but here is a mirror:
[https://yvettesbridalformal.p1r8.net](https://yvettesbridalformal.p1r8.net)

Even better (worse?), unlike the submitted site Yvette's was not
_intentionally_ a bad site. It was actually a serious attempt at a good site
promoting their business.

